# Sarcoids - Thuja Cream...



## aldato_daz (31 July 2007)

Hey all...

My guy has two rather ugly looking sarcoids on his sheath and i really want to get rid of them as im afraid that they will start to become infected etc.

My vet has told me that there isnt really much i can do about them as much of the treatment out there is not 100% effective (in his opinion). He has menton the Liverpool cream but says it could cost nearly £300 and again isnt 100% guaranteed to work.

I have been searching online and came across this Thuja cream in another forum and a couple of people have used it saying that within days the sarcoids on their horses have fallen off! its homeopathic which i like....

has anyone else used this stuff? is it effective in the sense that the sarcoids will stay away?

any help appreciated! cheers! x


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (31 July 2007)

Hey Caggie - going through the same thing. My boy developed a suspicious pimple thing on the side of his face. Vets don't know what it is so theysaid treat it as if it IS a sarcoid. 4 treatments of Liverpool cream and it's curling up at the edges and looks as if it will drop off soon. Hope that will be the end of it but I think not. Just found another little sore patch under his mane that could be a sarcoid. Gonna try Camrosa but Thuja (30c potency) has also been recommended to me so will try that after the Camrosa. I read in one of the horse magazines Q&amp;A pages (complementary treatments) that even 40c potency may not be enough and to go for 200. After that, it's back to the Liverpool cream. Will let you know how things pan out. x


----------



## Llwyncwn (31 July 2007)

I have had 100% success using Thuja 30c on the four horses Ive had with sarcoids and warts.  My shire had 15-20 warts all over his sheath and stifles and two angleburrys.  I banded the angleburrys and used thuja on the rest.  They all went in 4/6 weeks.  I have used it on flat sarcoids too, it just takes a little longer for the hair to grow back though.

Liverpool cream has had a great many successess.  I havnt  personally use it on my horses due to its invasive nature and due to the fact that the thuja did the job first.

Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## aldato_daz (31 July 2007)

thanks guys! i will definately be trying it out!

so do you know where i would get this stuff?

like yourselves i really do not wanna go down the Liverpool cream road...its just too damn expensive!


----------



## spaniel (31 July 2007)

Any of the 'Green' shops or many chemists will sell thuja cream.  Its not expensive and reasonably easy to get hold of on the high street.

I have used it on warts on horses (not sarcoids although I have seen it used by others with some sucesses).


----------



## squiff (31 July 2007)

We use Thuja ointment on our yearlings' grass warts on their faces.  YOu can get it from ainsworths.com or 02079355330.  They advertise it in a cream but also have the oil which we dab on with a cotton bud


----------



## kizzywiz (31 July 2007)

I used the Liverpool cream on my pony, it was AWFUL, really uncomfortable for her, loads of swelling, painful for me as it was so expensive!!  The blasted thing only came back anyway, so I used Forever Living aloe vera gel, 2 tubes at £12 ish, my vet said "that won't work," Well guess what, it all dried up &amp; has never come back after a good few years!!


----------



## k9h (31 July 2007)

I have used Thuja mixed with other remedies to great sucess on sarcoids. 
I also use it as a cream externally &amp; also as a liquid to give internally.
The place I get it from can even make it specific to the type of sarcoid you have if they are flakey (you send a sample to them) &amp; they make it specific to that.
The place I get it from is crossgates bioenergetics 0845 1308235 I get all my remedies from them.
You can also paint the thuja tincture directly on the sarcoid but I wouldn't if they are cracked or sore as it seems to irritate the hell out of them

Varies on how long the horse has had the sarcoids to how long they go.


----------



## welshstar (31 July 2007)

My ned has had sarcoids for a lot of his life, only recently getting them really bad. He had a huge (i mean not much off the size of a tennis ball!) sarcoid near his sheath. Whilst speaking to a knowledgable woman at a show on sunday, she said to make a very salty paste to slap on it. We did this that evening (a bit of flour and water to make it stick and lots of salt!!) and this afternoon we found it had dropped off! we were very amazing as he has had this for a good year now and it was clinging on on a good piece of skin!! just a thought really


----------



## Vicster1 (31 July 2007)

I used Thuja on my gelding's nose warts and they cleared up very quickly.

I also used SarcEx (global herbs) on my mare's sarcoid (on her belly - she'd had it a year or so) and it dried up and fell off. That was last year, and touch wood, it's not come back.


----------



## Baggybreeches (31 July 2007)

My mum's friends horse had the worse sarcoids I have ever seen ( they were all along her neck) she used Camrosa, which settled them down but didnt get rid of them, then the Liverpool Cream (very expensive)  and they still came back and now my mum (very into homeopathy) is treating them with Thuja tablets, I know she is stepping the dosage up at certain intervals, I will find out what the doses are and pass it on. It seems to be working quite efectively as she has already lost one the size of a tennis ball!


----------



## georgiegirl2 (1 August 2007)

Hi,

George developed a small sarcoid on his chest as a 4 year old and we bought some cream by hilton herbs (sorry i cant remember its name or if they still make it) but his sarcoid completely disappeared. George is now 13 and to look at his chest where it was you would never have known there was anything there.

Now im a bit sceptical of wether creams etc work or not but this stuff certainly seemed to in georges case!


----------



## madginger (2 August 2007)

My mare had 4 sarcoids last year and I tried using aromatherapy oil as recommended by this website www.geota.co.uk I sent off a hair sample and they tested it to see what my mare was lacking, they then sent back 3 bottles for her to inhale - she loved the lavender one which also helped her stress levels, well worth a try.

I also used aloe vera gel (as recommended by geota) brought from a health food shop, the 100% stuff and within a few weeks they were all smaller and new hair grew back, now she has just one which is getting smaller and smaller every day.


----------



## ThomasTank (5 August 2007)

Thuja 200 for 2 days ( in tablet form)
One in the morning and then again in the evening and the other one the nexy morning. That will sort the problem out.
It is also very good for verrucas in humans


----------



## HOLLIE1 (16 August 2007)

Hi there,  my mares sarcoid was frozen of (cryotherapy) June 2006 and its come back twice as big, ive tried Keratex powder which dried it up really well, I then read this about Thuja cream and started using it about 7 days ago and the sarcoid has gone quite soft and has started bleeding a little, so its doing something but we will see. Has this happened to any of yours?


----------

